# Tummy infatuation?



## Shwight

Hi, I have been nannying for my friend for a couple of months now, and when it's time to watch a movie, or snuggle, we all lay in the same bed (my friend, her 2year olf son, and me). The other day he came over and my shirt was slightly above my pant line, and he came and put his hand on my tummy. He then made a sweet sound, and looked up and smiled at me. I said "that's nice" (we've been trying to help him identify nice touches from controlling or aggressive touches, like hitting, or grabbing your arm and squeezing it and waving it back and forth). Then he lifted my shirt, and layed his head on my tummy, and at first i thought that it was a sweet thing, like maybe a comfort, related to the sound or softness, that maybe it felt womblike or something? So i asked his mom what she thought and she said he snuggled with her tummy too. He would start to come and pull my shirt up at random times throughout the day though, like when he was frustrated, or excited, so we decided we would continue to make that be practice with boundaries, so like, only while we were laying in bed and snuggling, but now it seems like he's becoming possibly obsessive? Like, if i let him snuggle my tummy, and i try to pu my hand on his back, or also put my hand on my tummy, he will sort of whine and shove it away, and go back to snuggling, or squishing my tummy with his hands, or poking his finger in my bellybutton, and he will look to me for reassurance, and i will smile at him, but it seems like it's maybe getting weird. like, controlling or something. Also he seems to get either really excited, or really serious when he's touching my tummy. So i am curious if this is a relatively normal thing for children to do, and if so, if it's fine for it to be a comfort, or if we should try and figure out a different way of snuggling, and if so how to go about that without making him feel like he's less loved or appreciated, i don't know. I guess i'm just sort of worried about doing anything that will make things harder for him later in life, so any insight or ideas would be greatly appreciated, as i'm not a mother myself, but have had brothers, and cousins, and friends with kids all my life growing up.

Sorry if this post was a little long, it's my first one. 
Hope to hear back soon

Thanks so much <3
-Sophie


----------



## karlilay

Aw i think its sweet. Welcome to B&B. I would just keep it at that, in that you do it when you are relaxed and having a snuggle in bed. How old is LO? Maybe if you are beggining to find it uncomfortable, try laying something on your tummy for LO to lay on. He may become attached to what ever that is then, maybe a special toy or blanket. Have a word with his mum though... and see what she thinks about it all.


----------



## Shwight

Thank you karlilay. I'm so happy to have found this resource :). And snuggle time seems appropriate, especially if i'm consistent about it being limited to that particular time, right? I definitely will talk to his mother more about it too. I was just beginning to grow curious about whether this seems natural, or appropriate for his age, and he is 2 and a half.. which i still see as being very young and snuggly, but just curious about development, social stuff, etc.

Anyway, thanks again :)
-Sophie


----------



## Shwight

And your kids are beautiful!


----------



## Shwight

Oh right, also the part where it sometimes turns into more of a focal point, where it's not really snuggling anymore, but he seems to sort of be like, exploring my tummy, like squishing it with his hands, laying his face on it, lifting his head and checking it out/focusing pretty intently on it, listening to it, giving it kisses, and then getting randomly pretty excited and like, laughing really loud or something, i don't know. when it starts to feel like it's going on for a while and he's getting pretty intrigued by it, and playing with it, do you think that's when i should like, do something like remind him it's my body or something? I think i might also be feeling worries about working on boundaries, in which case i should probably sort of try to consistently remind him that 'that's nice' or 'yes, that's Sophies tummy,' or ask him 'Where's Javi's tummy?' or something? do you think those would be good?

: p i could also just be a little overly thoughtful on it, i don't really know. anyway, thank you again

-Sophie


----------



## karlilay

Kids are so funny. My Madi is really infactuated with my boobs atm. She has never breastfed, and iv never breastfed her brother but she keeps asking me if i have milk in them, and wants to prod my nipples etc. :rofl:

Before that, she was really interested in a tattoo i have on the back of my neck. 

I would defo do as your saying. Let him snuggle you at a time you feel confident, kids love skin to skin, and its lovely he feels comfy enough with you to want to squish your tummy and poke your belly button :haha:

If you are ok with it, i would just let him carry on. It will probably just be a phase anyway. As for pointing to his tummy, that sounds great to. Show him where his tummy button is, compare yours and his etc. This could lead to the ' where is your.... nose/ear/eye/feet game' my kids love that.

And thankyou :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

My son does this, not to that extent though. He likes to lay his head on my tummy, stare at it then look at his (like he is comparing it) he'll kiss it and blow raspberries on it. 

I would say its just a phase he's going through :)


----------



## MissYorkshire

hahahaa dont worry about it, Stella is also obsessed with tummys. her own tummy and other peoples.
she pulls her top up and she will do it to other people and poke their belly buttons.

she even uses the oven door as a mirror and pulls her top up to look at her tummy lol x


----------



## flower01

my girlie has an obsession with tummys at the mo!
she keeps showing the world her tummy at inappropiate times and keeps whipping my top up to feel the baby at very inappropiate times too! for example in B&Q the other day!!!! lol
xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Sounds normal Hun, Omar was the same with my tummy at that age, now he's interested in my boobies Although he wasn't BF.


----------



## smokey

Brian does this sort of thing, he likes to jiggle my tummy and shout wobble wobble, thanks kid :)
Now hes more interested in his own and will show it to anyone that he comes across.


----------

